

Snap: Visual drag-and-drop programming in HTML5 with first class procedures - bcjordan
http://byob.berkeley.edu/

======
bcjordan
Cute game project:
[http://snap.berkeley.edu/snapsource/snap.html#open:http://sn...](http://snap.berkeley.edu/snapsource/snap.html#open:http://snap.berkeley.edu/snapsource/demo/star%20wars.xml)

And its XML representation:
<http://snap.berkeley.edu/snapsource/demo/star%20wars.xml>

